# Next Step after receiving (EOI) invitation?



## FrazSoomro (Dec 15, 2014)

Dear All,
I have submitted EOI for my Australian immigration under Visa Category 189 and have received the invitation to proceed further. I received an immi.gov.au link where I filled mine and my family's complete personal and professional information/ data. Now when i go to submit this application it is asking me to submit the fee as well
I want to know
1- Do I have to submit any other additional documents as the online application is not asking me for any attachment. If YES, then HOW?
2- If the application is rejected, is the fee refunded?

Appreciate a response
Best Regards,
Fraz Soomro


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

1. Until you pay the visa fee, document upload option wont be visible to you
2. refund, in 99.99% case, is unlikely to happen


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

Dear Mainak,
Seeking for your support in query as i would be submitting my EOI on 23 dec for 190 sub Class. 
1. How long it take to get invite from state if occupation is lying in special condition. 
2. What is the further step if I receive invite. 

Seeking for your revert..


----------



## FrazSoomro (Dec 15, 2014)

Dear Mainak,
Thanks alot for your quick response. I have one more question if you can answer it, is the police clearance certificate required only for the primary applicant? and suppose if PCC is required for e.g. my wife (who wont be primary applicant) and i cannot get it then what should i do?

Best Regards,
Fraz Soomro


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

PCC will be required for all - for sure..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Abhinav.brly said:


> Dear Mainak,
> Seeking for your support in query as i would be submitting my EOI on 23 dec for 190 sub Class.
> 1. How long it take to get invite from state if occupation is lying in special condition.
> 2. What is the further step if I receive invite.
> ...


1. no straight fact - vary case to case
2. just pay the fee and start the actual process


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi guys,

I received my invitation on 22nd January, and i have paid my visa fee. I am not sure how to provide the documents, since i am doing this on my own.

1. How do i get a PCC for my mom, who does not have a passport?
2. They are also asking for my parents documents despite the fact that they are not travelling with me. There is a form 1221 for them, which I do not how to fill.
3. Also, can i get an extension if i am not able to provide the documents with in 2 months?
4. Where do I find the format for Medical tests? 
5. Should i upload all the documents before the case officer is allocated.
6. My fathers name is mis-spelt in my passport. Should i inform DIBP about it?

Thanks in advance!


----------

